# Sex Tank Question



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

What size tank is best to get a trio of guppies (1 male 2 females) to mate?
The females are too fast in the larger 20 gal tank. My male has a large tail fin and so is pretty slow in comparison. Would a 2.5 gal or 5 gal tank work? I wont see them mating but how long do you think it will take til I can return them to the larger tank? Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 5 gallon would be fine.


----------

